# كورس شركة komatsu لشرح نظام high pressure injection



## rasmi (23 يناير 2010)

أقدم لكم الدرس الخامس من دروسي والذي يحمل عنوان

كورس من شركة komatsu يشرح نظام ال hpi أو high pressure injection




او



أو













​


----------



## omar abdelsadek (23 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الارحيم
:7::7::7::7::7:​
بجد انا مش عارف اقول لك ايه على الموضوع الجميل ده
ولا اجد افضل من جزاك الله خيرا​:56::56::56::56::56:
:56::56::56::56:
:56::56::56:
:56::56:
:56:​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (24 يناير 2010)

شكرا على الملف القيم
بارك الله فيك


----------



## omar abdelsadek (26 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م احمد خلف (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ابو ربحي (15 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم جاري التحميل والمشاهدة
وكل عام وانت بالف خير


----------



## black88star (16 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع الجميل 
عـــــــوآفي


----------



## rasmi (20 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير للمرور و الرد


----------



## azeko (11 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## azeko (14 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور جدا يا اخي


----------



## azeko (15 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور ولاكن لا استطيع رؤية الروابط


----------



## حسام محي الدين (9 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور جدا يا اخي


----------



## احمدحسن ابوعامر (9 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------

